

The 15 most important security startups of 2013 - Jaigus
http://www.businessinsider.com/15-most-important-security-startups-2013-1#bromium-letting-malware-happen-safely-14

======
catplusplus
I don't see why some of these "tech media companies" don't spend some time
covering more types of startups such as some of these mentioned here. Why do
they all seem to only cover some social app where it "solves" the problem of
sharing things with your friends online, created by some 20yr old? The people
featured seem to be mature and pretty seasoned professionals that are tackling
some serious problems and making some pretty cool solutions but they'll never
get as much spotlight : /

